# Vantrue N2 Pro???



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

The screen is too small，I need for a larger viewing。
Can it connect to the phone? Or download videos to my phone ???
Thanks


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

It can connect as a usb drive or you can remove the micro card and use an adapter to connect to usb.


----------



## TiRaMeELDeMBou (Aug 7, 2018)

The screen is only for preview, watch the videos on ur phone or laptop etc.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If your phone can take micro SD cards, you can view your videos and download them onto your phone. 

If your TV has a USB access port, you can view your videos on your TV.

I use an SD card adapter to view them on my laptop.


----------



## TiRaMeELDeMBou (Aug 7, 2018)

This cable allows me to see the camera videos right from the camera to my Samsung 8. Just unplug the camera from power source make sure its off then connect this cable to it and select mass storage on the camera and go to the my files app on ur phone and choose the usb drive.

Cable Matters USB C to Mini USB Cable (Mini USB to USB-C Cable) 6.6 Feet in White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XZC1RTI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

TiRaMeELDeMBou said:


> This cable allows me to see the camera videos right from the camera to my Samsung 8. Just unplug the camera from power source make sure its off then connect this cable to it and select mass storage on the camera and go to the my files app on ur phone and choose the usb drive.
> 
> Cable Matters USB C to Mini USB Cable (Mini USB to USB-C Cable) 6.6 Feet in White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XZC1RTI/?tag=ubne0c-20


N2 pro has no WiFi function. This cable should be a smart solution!


----------

